# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Cutting holes in tiles

## JamesD

Hi all, 
I have a question regarding tiling in my bathroom. I am wanting to know the best method (or any method, come to think of it ) of cutting a hole in tiles, to go around pipes etc. I am not inclined to cut the tile in half first if I can help it. 
Thanks

----------


## journeyman Mick

Jmaes,
Depends on the size of the hole. For larger holes like floor wastes you can cut a series of lines with diamond blade in an angle grinder, (like an asterisk) then go around then ends and knock them off with the diamond blade. You then clean it all up, again just using the grinder. This really only works with holes of 80mm and up. Otherwise you can get hole saws that are tungsten tipped or diamond grit embedded. The diamond ones are probably better and last longer but are more expensive.  
If you've got really high fired tiles (highly vitrified) you'll need the diamond ones. Did some work on a mate's house 2 years ago and he had some really hard tiles on the floor (500 x 500 x 12mm). Went to drill some holes to fix door catches in place and gave up. I spent 20mins leaning most of my weight onto the drill and only managed less then 5mm of depth :eek: . The drill was stinking hot and the brazing holding the tungsten in place was starting to melt! :mad:  He went and bought some diamond drill bits, the ones that have a flat elliptical diamond encrusted piece on the end of a shank. He broke two of those and gave up - still doesn't have any door catches  :Frown:  I told him to get a small diameter diamond hole saw but he hasn't gotten a "round tuit" yet. 
Mick

----------


## silentC

I've cut smaller holes using a diamond blade in the small angle grinder by cutting a series of slots through from the back around the perimeter of the hole. You have to be careful not to cut too far through. Trouble with that approach is the hole will have really weak edges. It's OK if it's behind a flange on a tap or spout. You can pad it up with glue when you stick it on.

----------


## Garves

If you are talking about for the taps and showerhead, I bought a drill attachment from bunnings that has a pilot ceramic drill bit and cylindrical abrasive surface that made perfect inch and half holes in the tiles. The only time that i cracked the tiles with it was when i was doing two holes in one tile. It cost about 40 dollars and it worked a treat. The only problem with it is you cant adjust the diameter of the hole.

----------


## Wildman

I got a tile hole saw from bunnings a few years ago that was adjustable, a centre pilot ceramic bit and a single sharp tungsten tooth on an arm that was adjustable from approx 25mm diameter to about 90mm diameter. Takes a bit of getting used to, got to go slow and make sure the drils stays vertical but works a treat as long as the hole does not go off an edge. If it does, it still works btu you have to be careful. 
Cheers
Ben

----------


## Termite

Mark the position of the hole and then take the tile to your nearest tile shop.  :Biggrin:   Worked for me.

----------


## Dan_574

just do what wildman did, its the easiest way and its an excuse to buy another tool.

----------


## johnc

I've just finished retiling the bathroom with 30m2 of 12mm porcelain tiles 600mm x 300mm with of course no holes near the edge. Bought one of those tungsten cutters and despite plenty of water the cutter arm wore out before the first hole. Then picked up a couple of those small diamond cutters to make holes to fix screws through, and by a stroke of luck found out the glazier had some fancy diamond hole saws that run a stream of water through whilst being used in a drill press, cost $50.00 to get 10 perfect tap holes drilled and worth every cent. A 100mm angle grinder with a diamond blade (used like Mick said) along with a Ryobi tile saw did the remainder of the cuts and the little diamond hole cutters just made it. I've done the odd tile job over the years and I have never come across anything like these things. The Ryobi blade had been used on one other job and failed on the first couple of cuts but a DTA replacement flew through the remainder. 
JohnC

----------


## Waldo

G'day JohnC,  
Saw this on New Inventors on Ch. 2 several months ago, it's a drill bit called Borectec:  http://www.abc.net.au/newinventors/txt/s1305179.htm 
"The cutting head is the section that actually bores the hole. It is a circular shaped steelhead with a tungsten carbide (the hardest natural material next to diamond) impregnated surface." 
I thought at the time what agreat idea and they are available commercialy, might have to do a bit of looking around but. 
Hope this is of some help to you.

----------


## echnidna

I used to drill a hole with a masonry bit then use a grit edge wire hacksaw blade.
Cheap and very effective.

----------


## JamesD

Thanks for all the advice.  
I start working with the tiles tomorrow, will let you know how it is (or isn't) going.  
These monsters are 500x500x12mm thick and at the moment are feeling like they would repel bullets. 
Will start on a scale of cost I think, and then if all esle fails, I can just take them to a pro. (Good thinking Termite)
Cheers

----------

